# Lightroom to Canon Prograph Pro 1000 Problems



## Roger3006 (Dec 28, 2017)

Operating System:  Windows 10 64 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]

Hello Everyone.  May your Holiday Season be wonderful.

I am not having  a wonderful time with my new printer, a Canon Prograph Pro 1000.  Actually, I am getting good results, just not out of Lightroom.  I started out with magenta prints, now everything is flat.  My images are significantly desaturated.  My results are fine if I use the Canon plugin for Lightroom; however, it is a pain and I would like to print directly from Lightroom.  I have done everything I can with everything I could find in settings to allow Lightroom to control the color rather than the printer.




 

Prints look fine from Photoshop but I am not not having much luck with Lightroom.  I would very much appreciate any help I can get.

Roger


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Roger,

The first question is have you calibrated your monitor with a good quality colorimeter such as the i1Pro Display or Spyder? 

-louie


----------



## Bernard (Dec 28, 2017)

I know nothing about your context (raw or jpg, calibrated screen, etc..) , but the print adjustments +25 and +12 look quite high, and the intent is usually perceptual.
In the Canon print driver, what are the parameters you specified ? Do they match with those in LR (glossy,..) , and did you say 'NO color adjustments'  (or similar, I know Epson) , otherwise you will do double profiling, one in LR and one in the print driver.
Maybe you could try perceptual and (almost) no print adjustments ? And calibrate your screen if it's not the case ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2017)

The intent can't be the reason. In fact, perceptual changes (mutes) more colors than relative colorimetric.


----------



## Bernard (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes.
The intent should be set first according to the profile's instruction manual, and later on depending on the image possibly fine tuned.
Bernard


----------



## Roger3006 (Dec 28, 2017)

I am printing from Lightroom in either a RAW  or TIFF format.    My monitors are calibrated.  Everything matches as far as paper of ICC code.  The brightness and contrast are set properly as to what I see on the screen and what prints.  Colors are what I am having trouble with.  Very little change between Perceptual and Relative.  

This is my first time to use a photograph printer.  The printing I have done in the past was the old fashion way with trays and chemicals.

There is something going on or not going on between Lightroom and the printer.  I believe the images were getting double baked by Lightroom and the Printer.  Everything had a heavy magenta tint.  I corrected that.  Now everything printed from Lightroom is desaturated.  Not to the point of black and white but flat.  The TIFF files were exported from Capture One and imported into Lightroom.  Something strange, the print preview generated by the Canon driver look spot.  The magenta tint was there and I got what I saw.  Not I am still seeing the magenta tint in the preview but the image prints flat.  Below is a screenshot of the preview.

As you can see, I look like the Purple People Eater and Sykes tong looks like he has some bad disease.  This was one of the first.



 
Below is a preview of what is happening now.  It still has the magenta tint something added a lot of sharpening.  The images prints flat.



 

Below is a screenshot of what the image looks like in Lightroom and what it should look like printed.  I am not a pretty model but I do okay for a test.  Sykes is much better looking than me.



 

Thanks for your suggestions.



Roger


----------



## Bernard (Dec 28, 2017)

" Something strange, the print preview generated by the Canon driver look spot"
Roger,
I don't know about Canon, but I know for sure that the Epson preview is not color managed. Therefore, the driver preview should not be used for color control, only for checking croping and margins.
Bernard


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2017)

There usually is little difference between perceptual and relative. Often there is no difference at all. The reason is that both of them only apply to 'out of gamut' colors. If there aren't such colors in the image, which happens often, then the intent doesn't do anything at all. If there are such colors, then relative colorimetric will only map these colors into the gamut of the printer, while perceptual will remap more colors to keep the visual differences.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 28, 2017)

Magenta casts are a sign of double profiling.  If you allow Lightroom and the Printer both to manage colors (which is difficult on a Mac) you will get a brighter/more magenta print. Looking at your Lightroom settings above and if you are absolutely certain your paper and profile are matches, I would be digging into the Canon driver dialogs...


----------



## Gnits (Dec 28, 2017)

The key is to make sure that colour is managed from Lr. In the print job below I have selected a colour profile to match the paper and printer and ink I am using.  If using Canon paper and ink then you should be able to easily select the correct "profile". If you do not select the correct profile for your printer/paper combo then all bets are off.  Also make sure the Media type is correct (ie Gloss/ Matte)









In the printer driver settings make sure that the Printer is NOT managing colour.  I use Epson ... so the screen will be different... but the same principle applies...




Someone here with the same Canon printer might do a screen dump of the relevant driver settings.


----------



## Roger3006 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your input.

I spent an hour on the phone with Canon support.  We went through all the LR settings along with all the driver settings.  Everything looks right; however, I am getting the same flat prints straight out of Lightroom.  It looks like Lightroom is not getting along with the Canon driver.  I am getting good results using the LR pluging, Print Studio Pro that is from Canon.  It is a pain but it does work.  As I mentioned above, I am getting good prints using Capture One or Photoshop.

Below you will find a couple of screenshots from the printer preferences menu.  It is different from Canon and different from Photoshop which you will also find below.



 

 




 

The preview I get is spot on from Photoshop and Capture One.  

I may have a problem that only Canon and/or Adobe can fix.  I would love to compare notes with someone using the same printer.

Thank Y'all again and have a wonderful day,

Roger


----------



## pauld (Dec 29, 2017)

Roger i have the same printer and print from both LR and PS and have not problems re colour with either - I use an  iMac and Canon Pro Luster paper most of the time and it looks like you use Canon paper as well.  I see on the proprieties page for the Prograf (which i have not come across on my machine  - i need to try and find it or it may be a PC/Mac difference) the paper is Photo paper semi gloss; i think with this printer you need to be using the Pro papers to get the best results - i had a Pro 9000 previously and had issues with colour rendition on some none pro Canon papers. You can get small sizes in Pro Platinum for example.

With LR i always do a soft proofing to match the paper to the image; I assume you are doing the same?

My print job box is as follows (LR classic CC) - so as you see i have slightly higher resolution 300ppi (recommended for Canon), 16 bit output checked and have the print adjustment unchecked (have you printed with this unchecked?).





Print settings relating to colour should then be greyed out, as follows - this means that LR has control. If these are not greyed out you are getting double profiling.



 



Then i go to print, with LR controlling the colour.

Sorry if this is 'teaching grandma to suck eggs' but i hope it is helpful.

This is an interesting thread Color Managament in ProGraf Pro1000 - Canon Community


Good luck

Paul


----------



## Dan Lit (Dec 29, 2017)

Roger[/QUOTE]
The guy who does these YouTube videos is a printing genius he will know how to fix your problem.  Jose Rodriguez


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 30, 2017)

Fortunately I don't do any printing anymore. I never really got the hang of it and when a photograph came out perfect it was just good luck. You would think that in this day and age that between LR and the printer/driver they would be able work out how to print exactly what you see on the monitor.


----------



## happycranker (Dec 30, 2017)

Mark, It's the difference between transmissive and reflective that causes most people problems. If you print regularly you make you own workflow that suits and the print comes out perfect each time!


----------

